# Glad I am not a fire marshal in Shetland



## cda (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone in Shetland today????

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Up+helly+aa&h=1000&w=2000&th=80&tw=160&fn=o-UP-HELLY-AA-facebook.jpg&fs=732.0%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608045306586661753%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D80%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.huffingtonpost.ca%2F2014%2F01%2F29%2Fup-helly-aa-photos_n_4688392.html&udata=9e303ab02bcd77b8ef1d5c38b5f26a1e&rid=LELOMMNTKTLK841LQWJSU&oiu=http:%2F%2Fi.huffpost.com%2Fgen%2F1590704%2Fthumbs%2Fo-UP-HELLY-AA-facebook.jpg

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_Helly_Aa

http://www.uphellyaa.org/up-helly-aa-2015


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2015)

Kind of looks like "Massdriver" is there

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Up+helly+aa&h=682&w=1024&th=106&tw=160&fn=Up-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg&fs=176.9%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608037773219137618%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D106%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Flook%2Fphoto%2Fevent-up-helly-aa%2Fattachment%2Fup-helly-aa&udata=f44e34b0c7f0a0ed83b2a972ed969ecf&rid=LALOMMNTLNQR174GXQISU&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F12%2FUp-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 27, 2015)

and just after the tragedy the organizers said "We've never had a problem before, we always exercise caution with our event"


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Kind of looks like "Massdriver" is therehttps://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Up+helly+aa&h=682&w=1024&th=106&tw=160&fn=Up-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg&fs=176.9%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608037773219137618%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D106%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Flook%2Fphoto%2Fevent-up-helly-aa%2Fattachment%2Fup-helly-aa&udata=f44e34b0c7f0a0ed83b2a972ed969ecf&rid=LALOMMNTLNQR174GXQISU&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F12%2FUp-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg


He's got the dress.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 30, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Kind of looks like "Massdriver" is therehttps://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Up+helly+aa&h=682&w=1024&th=106&tw=160&fn=Up-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg&fs=176.9%20k&el=boss_pics_1&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DHN.608037773219137618%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D106%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Flook%2Fphoto%2Fevent-up-helly-aa%2Fattachment%2Fup-helly-aa&udata=f44e34b0c7f0a0ed83b2a972ed969ecf&rid=LALOMMNTLNQR174GXQISU&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.theukcuriosityblog.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F12%2FUp-Helly-Aa-1024x682.jpg


Except he's carrying that tiny little PlSSANT of an axe. Grow some balls and man up son. Vikings didn't tickle people to death.

Brent.


----------

